# Blue shrimp ID



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Need some help with identifying a couple of shrimp.

Both are blue, both have different markings on back. One has a solid, reflective yellow line, the other horizontal yellow stripes. Are they the same/different? Thanks for the help.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

looks like a blue berry shrimp to me


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok... maybe not blue shrimp anymore 

This is what one of them looked like after I just posted the last thread... the other is being elusive, lol.



















Could it be a cherry shrimp morph of sorts?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Blueberry shrimp change from blue to red/brown most times.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

I think you guys might be right... after searching through tons of pics on the web with any kind of "blue" shrimp, they definitely do resemble the blueberry the closest. Weird thing is they weren't blue when I bought them, I only noticed they were blue when I placed their bag into the tank to acclimate them. This was a bit of a surprise, then just long enough (couple hours) for me to take pictures, watch them and go post, they went and changed colour. 

Anyone know what precipitates the colour change, from brown to blue and back? The only thing different for them going from brown to blue would have been the temp cooling while in transport and stress of being caught. Then a slight temp rise and a relaxing, peaceful resort like atmosphere once in my tank  and their colouration returned to brown. hmmm


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a feeling they're going to stay one of the various shades of brown that they adopt depending on the time of day. Haven't seen any blue, other than right after the were added to the tank.


----------

